# Cuba Charter Trips?



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

With the Cuba thing going on, I am wondering if charter trips down there will be cheap.

Once that place opens up, and it is easy to hop a plane. I imagine the tourist industry will take off.

I wonder how the fishing is down there?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably the same as anywhere in the Caribbean . I'm sure its much prettier than coming out of mobile bay.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I was stationed there for a year, im not saying its great fishing but it was amazing. given i fished the south eastern portion of cuba. we fished rivers for tarpon, and snook. the bay for cubera snapper, yellow tail, mutton, grouper and kings and just out of the bay we would target wahoo, sails, and tuna about 2 to 3 miles out. needless to say id go back on a chartered trip!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would love to go and raid some wrecks that are off the beaches/reefs of cuban waters. No telling how much lost gold/treasure is out there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I want to dive the Maine battleship sunk in Havana harbour.


----------



## thewarhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in.....just name the time and place.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.descubrircuba.com/index.php?page=en/fishing


----------

